# Share your "connection" momment



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

When did you feel the TRUE connection with your horse, when you knew that this was the one for you.

*Scary but funny*(in the end)
I've always felt a connection with mares easier than with geldings, but never a true, down to the core, emotional connection. You know the ones you hear about.

We took our grandson, Bryce, who had minimal experience with horses, for a ride. He rode his favorite horse of ours, Sheba. When we were done, he wanted to walk "his" horse around the trees between the barn and the pasture. We didn't have a problem with it because he's done it before and Sheba follows him perfectly. My wife took her horse in the barn and I kept riding our newest horse to work on a few issues.

After a while, I went back to the barn to make sure Bryce got back ok. He wasn't there. I went around the trees to where Bryce would be coming out but I didn't see him on the back side of the trees. Thinking he might have doubled back, I went back to the barn, but he still wasn't there.

The horse I was riding, Chloe, had issues of not wanting to be pushed or made to do things. She would try rearing or crowhopping to show her displeasure.

When Bryce wasn't at the barn, I had that sinking feeling something happened. I immediately took off with Chloe not thinking about her issues, especially since she wanted to go into the barn. I squeezed my legs on her and off we went. No hesitation or fuss. She followed my cues perfectly or knew where I wanted to go. She must have felt my urgency. Looking bad, it was the best feeling I've had riding a horse. She was awesome.

This time that I went around the trees, I went where Bryce headed. He had stopped right where I couldn't see him the first time. He was letting Sheba munch on some grass and was going to take her tack off to put her in the pasture. The only problem he had was he wasn't big enough to get her tack off, but he hadn't thought of that.

I still get a little choked up thinking of that day. That connection I had with Chloe I'll never forget. She is MY horse.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow! What a great feeling!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I was working my horse Chinga - who was a young, frisky horse at the point in time. I'd been through hell with him; refusals, bolts, rears, bucks, kicks, bites.. he was the horse from hell. I was young - therefore; in my opinion I was invincible and could magically cure this horse with our bond. So anyway, us with our "invincible bond" went out riding one day. Everything was going quite well - I got off and started feeling very light-headed. A regualar occurance for me at the time. I ended up fainting, now - my feed shed was open, Chinga could have easily gone and had a nice feast. He could of gone off and grazed. Instead - he stayed and nuzzled me until I woke up. Yes, horses are herd animals - but I felt this was something special.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Many moons ago, I worked with this Standardbred filly named Vanna. She was extremely shy, to the point that we had to leave her halter on 24/7 to be able to catch her. She had the tendency to get so panicked that she could cause harm to herself and others and she was one of those horses that no one wanted to work with.

She was the first horse I saw when I started work at the barn and for some reason, I fell in love with her. I can't explain why I liked her so much, right off the bat, but I did. And for some reason, she seemed to like me too. Maybe she could sense that I had no preconceived notions about her, but she would let me into her stall without fear and she would allow me to stroke her neck and within a day or two, her face. 

Within a few days, I was the one responsible for mucking her stall, grooming her and turning her out. It was just easier that way, it seemed - she never fussed if I was holding her lead, yet she would spook and rear and buck if anyone else was trying to walk her. When she started on the track, I was the one who harnessed her, walked her to the gate and let her go. If I wasn't waiting at the gate when it was time for her to come in, she would refuse to come off the track. 

I could do anything with this filly because she trusted me completely. It was actually very common to see me leading her up and down the shedrow without a lead line... she would just follow meekly, with her head hanging over my shoulder. I loved this filly with all my heart and was devastated when she was relocated. I spent the next 10 or 12 years looking for her because she was my heart horse. I've been around hundreds of horses since, but none have given me what she did, that special connection. I actually gave up on finding her and purchased another horse.

Wouldn't you know it, I found her not two weeks after bringing my yearling home. Turns out, she was 2 hours away at a breeding facility. She has spent the better part of a decade raising foals and now, her owner is looking to sell her to someone who will love her and give her a proper retirement home. I'm going to visit her this weekend and if all goes well, Vanna will be coming home with me. It only took 12 years, but my heart horse is coming home!


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

I had just started leasing Cheyenne and I was lunging her and she was being pretty bad. I wasn't getting mad at her or anything, but I wasn't too amazed with her. After, I let her off the lunge line and walked away to see what she'd do and she followed me all around the arena. My heart melted and I knew we'd get along great. and we have. She pushes me, I push her back. She loses confidence so do I. We work together pretty well  Whenever I get mad at her, I leave and come back another day and have a great time! I love this pony


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Mystical - Yes it was and is!

Chingaz - I think he knew something was wrong and that you needed him there.

Courtney - Wishing you the best in getting her back. Hope it all works out.

Cheyennes mom - Is that her in your picture? She's very pretty. Hopefully you two build more confidence than you lose.

Thanks all for sharing!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

My heart horse was my arab mare Lady. When I first got her I didn't want a 12 year old horse. Thinking she was to old. Boy did she prove me wrong. 

When I got her home she wanted nothing to do with humans. Walked away from me when I would go out to the paddock to see her. I spent every waking moment with her. She tested me like any horse would. I even got to the point I was going to sell her. But I stuck with it and our journey began. 

I learned some training techniques and began working with her every day. I trained her to respect me and after that she was hooked on me. We would go out in the field and I let her loose. We played "follow the leader". She stayed right with me. From then on she trusted me to the point I was the only one she would come to. 

Anytime I was feeling down she must have known because she would stay near me and want to be petted. She had all options to walk away and be with the other horses but she chose to be with me. I could take her out of the paddock with no halter or lead and she would follow me. We would walk the corn field together looking for corn. If I walked she walked. I'd show her a cob and she'd eat. Just her being near me would brighten the darkest day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

Well Sasha and I's connection kind of came over a looong period of time. I was so scared of her for the first month and I half I had her - she would bolt when we rode, we missed many many shows, she reared a few times when I was leading her, she was nervy, she was head shy, and I had no confidence, and was seriously considering selling her. Yet gradually she got better on the ground, she would ask for cuddles, but I think the big breakthrough on the ground was when she thrust hr head into my arms. Now, she is amazing to ride, I have more confidence, and she has helped me so much as a rider. I am the first to volunteer to ride that bucker, or lead the horse that drags everyone around, or when Sasha decides she'd rather rear and back up instead of go to the jump, I'll just let her throw her tantrum [make it unpleasant for her, but let her throw it] instead of giving up. I realized about 2 months ago how much she truly meant to me. I was just giving her a hug and I just started crying. I was the happiest I had been in a while due to bullying and all that drama, just standing there hugging her. I loved her so much, I would have done anything to just stand there and hug her. Sometimes when I look at her, I just get so emotional from all the love and everything I feel that I just feel tears well up that I have my gorgeous dream horse. I thought I wanted a 16.2hh gelding warmblood (and I did) but alas, I have my 16hh Thoroughbred mare, and I couldn't be happier. I know her quirks, like that she will lick a wall, person, bucket, stall guard, another horse, etc. after getting a treat, or that she'll do anything for this one treat I make her, or how the best way to get her to calm down is to just stand there calmly until she realizes her tantrum won't get her anywhere, or that when she's done galloping around the arena [when at liberty] she'll walk up to me and follow me until I get her halter and bring her back to her stall, or...I could go on forever. =_) I just can't believe how amazing my horse is.


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

I start to feel true connection with Katie when I gallop her.There is an open field ahead of us and all I need to do is lean forward and lightly tap her with my heels and say "Let's go." In about five seconds she is racing down the field at full gallop and I can always trust her stop, even after a few strides.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

usandpets said:


> Cheyennes mom - Is that her in your picture? She's very pretty. Hopefully you two build more confidence than you lose.


 yeah it is  It was taken right after one of my shows. we were having a sac race for fun and I was actually on the ground lol I fell right after I crossed the finnish line  Cheyenne was looking around like "What a bunch of idiots. I do NOT know them." lol poor horse. we embarass her a lot. well we would be if she knew what we were talking bout lol yeah we have gained lots of confidence  Today I jumped 2'3" on her for the first time!! It was great, we have lots of fun together


----------

